# my site basketpedya



## raul1975 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello friends

my name is Raul from Spain and I'm a global basketball fan. Please visit my site www.basketpedya.com because it's a big basketball historical database. I think it's the only one has NBA, NCAA, ABA, CBA, USBL, NBL, ABL information in the same data format and many other competitions around the world. At this moment I have more than 61.000 player profiles.

It's FREE (before to access to the data, you must register), but my site only will survive if you click in some announces when you visit my site (it has AdSense Google).

I expect you enjoy my database!!

Thanks!!

Raúl


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

+1 in before the lock.

That site would help if it were in English also. Heck we can't even consider it spam.

Educational Factor: In Europe we/they (I'm not sure if I should use we or they) use periods instead of commas to seperate the three zeros. So in case you're thinking he has 61 players on his site, you're wrong it's actually 61,000. Well that's it from me. Stay tuned for another edition of Aqua-Facts!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

On the side column, theres a drop-down menu with Select One (or something like that) - goes into English.

Hard to find, I know. That site is to confusing, I want one where i can go in quickly and read it. eg - draftexpress


----------



## raul1975 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello!

yes, it has over 61000 players. In left side you can change language easily, of course english is one of them.

For accessing all the data you must register (only the first time, of course) after that and log on. I think it could be interesting for people that wants get historical info. Or, for example, players that have been in several countries and leagues more than NBA, in order to know where he played.

Thanks!!



aquaitious said:


> +1 in before the lock.
> 
> That site would help if it were in English also. Heck we can't even consider it spam.
> 
> Educational Factor: In Europe we/they (I'm not sure if I should use we or they) use periods instead of commas to seperate the three zeros. So in case you're thinking he has 61 players on his site, you're wrong it's actually 61,000. Well that's it from me. Stay tuned for another edition of Aqua-Facts!


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

you got some errors about the chinese players profile
and you should add a forum to keep more people stay at your site.


----------

